# Hello MAC lovers!



## mirauk (Feb 12, 2010)

Hiya everyone!

First post alert* I'm 24yrs old, from good ol'England...
Been into MAC for several yrs (only just realized my obsession lately)

I'm a lover of all things colourful, Graphic Garden and Rose Romance have to be my fav collections so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm also a huge fan of japanese cosmetics inc, Shu Uemura, Kanebo KATE, Coffret D'Or etc...

My inspiration lines somewhere between Gyaru/Banba & Metal, think AngelEEk members Kyon & Pinky(Avatar pic) mixed in with some black chunky marker, lol!

Love you all


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Kyandii (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 12, 2010)

hello there


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Mirauk!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to your posts!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Nushki (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! Where abouts in England are you? I'm a Londoner ^.^
You are really adventurous to wear gyaru make-up! I'd love to see some of your fotds =)


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Cinci (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!  I'm looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 20, 2010)




----------

